# UTV RTV Diesel feild car



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, I'm interisted in your ideas of a simple to build UTV.
Those UTV's are Sooo expensive and don't think they won't
burn thru 5 gals of Gasoline $20, pretty darn fast.
how bout a stripped down 4wd geo tracker w a 1cyl diesel?
how to mate it withe the stock trans?
Maybe you have a junk Subaru Outback.
Just the wheels and tires alone an a tracker could be worth $400.
I have a bellhousing and 3speed from a small fork trk that was
mated to a small Wakashaw eng.
Just hoping for some good easy ideas for a cheap yard mule...
i also have a 1cyl Hatz diesel, have an idea on what flywheel to use
on it? Even an old stripped down S-10 w a small Kubota engine
would outwork one of those expensive UTV's
I'd love to get your thoughts and ideas on this!
best regards, Steve in Niagara Falls NY


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm watching this thread pretty darn closely. I've been wanting to do something simular to this myself because those UTVs are way too over priced. Problem is, the small cars are way over priced too!


----------



## SR5J (Oct 29, 2010)

One of my solutions


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

Very Cool! Looks like you have a small block chevy in it.
Have you got it uot in the feild yet?
Maybe you're not done with it; hope you put a roll bar on it?
Looks fast, Beautiful job!


----------



## SR5J (Oct 29, 2010)

1963 Chevy truck frame shortened with a 1993 Dakota 3.9l v-6 and overdrive automatic, utilized the hood, tilt wheel column, power brake booster/pedal/master cylinder, gauge cluster, seats and radiator. Has 31" tires on front, and 35" on rear. original Chevy 10 bolt rear end with spider gears welded. Still need to fab up a drive shaft, and get brakes hooked up. It will have a roll bar, I just haven't worked on it in over a year. I also have a 1930 Model A doodlebug I'm working on.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## suman (Aug 26, 2013)

I read in official literature from the patent office, that this doesn't actually protect you. Can't remember the details, but the bottom line is that you need to file a patent to protect yourself, and this involves an attorney.


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

"Opportunity is missed by most people because it's dressed in overalls and looks like work"


----------

